# Had Whole Home Dvr installed yesterday, having issues....



## lance30276 (Mar 19, 2007)

Had WHDVR(without internet) installed yesterday. I've been getting breakup in the video watching live TV on the dvr's hook up with deca's, (HR20-700 and r22)......and searching for sat (771) on the HR24-100 and H24-500. It seems to happen intermittently, every 10 minutes or so...seems to last 5-15 seconds.

The tech that did the install swapped out my SL-5 lnb for a swm-3 lnb and installed a 8-way green label splitter. I have excellent signal coming from the dish(all in the mid 90's).....the dish is about 50-60 feet away from the power supply for the swm.....i'm using 6 ports on the splitter for......

HR24-100
Hr20-700(with a deca)
H24-500
R22(with a deca)
R16(with a band stop filter)
there is a empty coax hooked up to the splitter for a H21 that is not hooked up yet(waiting on the tv to be put in the entertainment center).
COULD this be the cause?? do i need to terminate that port until that receiver is hooked up??
the other two ports have band stops(?) on them

Thanx, Lance


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The ports that dont have a receiver connected should have terminators on them. If some of the ports have a short white cable with a little red box on it and that's it and nothing else pull those off and terminate them too.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Having nine active tuners on an SL3 SWM will give you a little intermittent searching for satellite signal. Adding a tenth would likely make it worse. You could turn some of the tuners off, or maybe inquire about getting a SWM16.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, the tech will need to come back out and hook things up properly. You need a SWM16.


----------



## lance30276 (Mar 19, 2007)

So a SWM-3 lnb with a 8 way splitter using over six tuners is to much??

In other words a SWM16 with my old SL-5 lnb shouldn't give me any problems with intermittently seaching for sat?

thx, lance


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

Your DVRs have two tuners each. You have four DVRs and one HD receiver. That adds up to 9 tuners. A standard SWM lnb is only capable of feeding 8 tuners at any given time. Using your previous SL-5 with an SWM 16 is the best choice to feed that number of tuners.



lance30276 said:


> So a SWM-3 lnb with a 8 way splitter using over six tuners is to much??
> 
> In other words a SWM16 with my old SL-5 lnb shouldn't give me any problems with intermittently seaching for sat?
> 
> thx, lance


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Actually, looking at the OP, there are 5 DVR's and an unhooked H21. That will end up being 11 tuners total. A SWM16 is definitely needed. 

- Merg


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

The Merg said:


> Actually, looking at the OP, there are 5 DVR's and an unhooked H21. That will end up being 11 tuners total. A SWM16 is definitely needed.
> 
> - Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

samrs said:


>


:lol:

- Merg


----------



## lance30276 (Mar 19, 2007)

thanx for the replies, actually i have only four dvr's, plus two standard HD receivers......
i terminated the empty coax run at the splitter.....seems to help some.

I'll unhook the R22 tomorrow during the games(go pack!) if it gets to annoying...that will bring me down to 7 in-use tuners.....

directv will be out Monday afternoon to hopefully swap the swm-3 lnb with a swm-16.......i just hope when the tech comes out it's still acting up so he will swap it out....
it's funny that on R22 when it starts acting up it changes channels automatically?

Is there not enough voltage coming thru the swm-lnb compared to the swm-16 that's causing these issues??

thanx, lance


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

lance30276 said:


> thanx for the replies, actually i have only four dvr's, plus two standard HD receivers......
> i terminated the empty coax run at the splitter.....seems to help some.
> 
> I'll unhook the R22 tomorrow during the games(go pack!) if it gets to annoying...that will bring me down to 7 in-use tuners.....
> ...


Not a voltage problem.

As your set up currently, your putting 10 pounds of stuff in a 8 pound bag. Just not going to work.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

lance30276 said:


> thanx for the replies, actually i have only four dvr's, plus two standard HD receivers......
> i terminated the empty coax run at the splitter.....seems to help some.
> 
> I'll unhook the R22 tomorrow during the games(go pack!) if it gets to annoying...that will bring me down to 7 in-use tuners.....
> ...


Make sure you terminate the ends when you remove the R22.

Right now, while you are setup to use 9 tuners, you have only been using 8 as that is all the SWM-LNB can handle. Because of this overload, the system somewhat randomly determines which 8 tuners to use, thus you get a lot of unexpected results.

The tech that comes out WILL HAVE to replace the SWM-LNB with a SWM16 as there is no other way for you to have 9 tuners active on a SWM system then. In doing so, the tech will replace the SWM-LNB with a legacy LNB. He will then need to run 3 additional cables from the dish down to where your 8-way splitter is right now. At that location, he will install the SWM16. The 8-way can then be used off of the SWM16, although not all your receivers can be connected to the 8-way. On the SWM16, there is a SWM1 and SWM2 output. Each output can handle up to 8 tuners.

- Merg


----------



## lance30276 (Mar 19, 2007)

hopefully end of issues........ Tech called this morning around 8 to say he will be out around 1:30, 2:00....i asked did he have a swm16 on his truck? "no, but i think i know what the problem is"..........I explained to him that everything that i have read and was even told by a level 2 directv csr(?) that a swm16 was needed with more than 8 tuners, he replied "yea, but u only have 6 receivers"........ I said, see u this afternoon

when i got home to meet him, he was already here changing out my swm lnb with a SL-5 and hooking the four wires going back to my panel. I was in the garage when he walked in with a beautiful new swm-16, with 1 8-way attached. he preceded to hook up my existing 8-way to the swm-2 port and disconnect 3 of the leads and hook them up to the 8-way on the swm-1
port... let him finish his stuff and we checked all the TVs, everything seemed fine....jokingly, he said i need to work for directv and he hoped he didn't see me again, :lol:
hopefully, I'm fixed.....

one quick question, does it matter which receivers are plugged into the splitters on swm-1 & swm-2 ports?

thanx, Lance


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Nope. What your have now is "two SWiM8s" bridged together for the DECA cloud to be one.
Just don't mix and match them so you have more than eight tuners on either one and you're good to go.


----------

